# footage of a goanna killing a snake



## smeejason (Sep 17, 2009)

my mate took this on the weekend on bribie island. i will post part 2 when i get time to upload. 

P1000791.flv video by smee99 - Photobucket


----------



## Lewy (Sep 17, 2009)

That poor GTS Owell it all part of nature


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats really cool footage. Its a decent sized snake as well.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 17, 2009)

I've seen a number of images of lacies feeding on GTS. I think they must form a significant part of the lacies diet


----------



## justbrad (Sep 17, 2009)

thats a great video of a predator in action! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tradie1969 (Sep 17, 2009)

We counted 23 Laceys on the weekend at Bribie around White Patch heading toward the beach (sand is very soft at the moment though) in 3hrs. Good vid! & nice Gouldii


----------



## smeejason (Sep 17, 2009)

funny thing is that the goanna then left the snake and wondered off.. My mate said they sat and waited and he never came back and he was not bothered by them whilst he was knocking it off so was a bit odd. 
i know nothing about goanna but do they protect nests and maybe this snake came to close???
or maybe it was just he got annoyed with the humans watching and left.

they also found a dead green turtle on the beach with a tag which he is ringing in. apparently in the last 3 weeks 23 dolphin, turtle and dugong have washed up dead in the bay according to the local rag.got to wonder if the oil spill is haveing a lasting affect???


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 17, 2009)

ahhh gotta love nature


----------



## cris (Sep 17, 2009)

smeejason said:


> funny thing is that the goanna then left the snake and wondered off.. My mate said they sat and waited and he never came back and he was not bothered by them whilst he was knocking it off so was a bit odd.
> i know nothing about goanna but do they protect nests and maybe this snake came to close???
> or maybe it was just he got annoyed with the humans watching and left.



It looked like it was trying to eat it and was disturbed or maybe it was put off by the foul smell/taste.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like V. gouldii to me not a lacie?
Never seen one before, would like to, although monitors don't do it for me, lacies are everywhere here, dont even bother stopping to look at them anymore. Seen 1 you've seen them all (except for bells phase). Although I guess you could say that for snakes, but I wouldn't


----------



## herplove (Sep 17, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Sep 17, 2009)

cris said:


> It looked like it was trying to eat it and was disturbed or maybe it was put off by the foul smell/taste.




also coulda been the big loud engine in the back round!!..ahaha


----------



## sweetangel (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah i was thinking it doesnt quite look lacey. i was also thinking gouldi or possibly heath monitor? but leaning more towards sand monitor (gouldi). also awesome gts, but bad luck its gone now.


----------

